# experienced biller/coder in columbus ohio



## amsmith22 (Mar 5, 2009)

I am a CPC with over five years of experience in coding,  billing and a/r, and medical office operations.  I have experience with many practice specialties including ob/gyn, cardiology, dermatology & plastics.  I have worked front office as well as back end billing procedures. I am seeking a full time position as a coder, a/r specialist, or front desk in an outpatient facility, clinic, or physician's office.
I keep high standards for my work and am known for my ability to follow through.  I am a fast and independent learner and can multitask effectively.  I am hard working, capable, and reliable.  I have exellent references and they are included in my resume.  Feel free to contact them prior to contacting me!
As far as salary is concerned I am completely open.  
I had  baby in May and I'm looking to get back to work! 

I cannot attach my entire resume due to size limits but please e-mail me with resume in the subject line and I will gladly forward it to you for your review.


Thanks for looking.

Angela Smith, CPC


----------



## km-davis (Aug 3, 2009)

*Remote Medical Biller Opportunity*

Hi Angela:

Enriquez Computer Services is a medical billing and data entry computer service company looking for a certified medical biller with dental billing experience.  I was reviewing your resume for a work-from home opportunity.  Do you have any dental billing experience?

We are just getting started as a medical billing service.  As billers we are responsible for obtaining our own providers offices that contract with Enriquez Computers (owner Aida Diaz - based in NY).  You would sign on to the server and conduct all the billing from home on our servers that have the latest MediSoft software. You would be paid an hourly wage plus potential incentives.  

I am just getting started myself and am in Hubbard, Ohio.  I am looking to build an Ohio hub of Enriquez's.  

I can be reached at 330-269-4160 or MBGeneral@neo.rr.com.

Thank you,
Karen Davis


----------

